# Lump on Cavalier King Charles' Back



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this, sending good thoughts and prayers for Abby.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hope everything checks out okay for sweet Abby. Try to "wait to worry" as there are lots of lumps and bumps on dogs that are not cancer.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet little Abby. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to read this, sending good thoughts and prayers for Abby.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Hope everything checks out okay for sweet Abby. Try to "wait to worry" as there are lots of lumps and bumps on dogs that are not cancer.


Thank you. Hopefully, it's something skin or hair follicle related that just got infected. She's certainly acting like she feels fine tonight. She's been playing with Logan non-stop.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Sweet little Abby. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way
> Jules


Thank you, Jules.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

It could be just an abscess infection from a small wound that was unseen. Been through that but had to have surgery to drain it so it could heal. It may not be anything to really worry about but pathology of the fluid will tell you for sure.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Sending prayers your way, I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah Abby, I hope you're better soon!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers for sweet Abby. She has such a sweet face.❤


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Diane, any word on Abby?
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Diane, any word on Abby?
> Jules


Thanks so much for asking. Her re-check is a week from Tuesday (husband set it up), but her antibiotics run out on Friday. Hopefully, they will have kicked the infection to the curb so they can get a reliable aspiration. Logan kept trying to lick the spot, but I’ve been putting bitter apple on it and that stops him. She’s lost a bit of hair in the area and I can see it now. It is about walnut sized, is not oozing or wet, and is pinkish purple.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Thanks so much for asking. Her re-check is a week from Tuesday (husband set it up), but her antibiotics run out on Friday. Hopefully, they will have kicked the infection to the curb so they can get a reliable aspiration. Logan kept trying to lick the spot, but I’ve been putting bitter apple on it and that stops him. She’s lost a bit of hair in the area and I can see it now. It is about walnut sized, is not oozing or wet, and is pinkish purple.


Thanks for the update Diane. Sending good thoughts for Abby!
Jules


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Hoping that the antibiotics clear it up and you have a good recheck on Tuesday. Abby looks so sweet.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

rosegold said:


> Hoping that the antibiotics clear it up and you have a good recheck on Tuesday. Abby looks so sweet.


Thank you. Abby is very sweet unless you cross her. Then she’s a quite spirited sassy pants. 🤣

We love her very much. Hopefully, it’s just something benign. She seems like herself.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I hope everything turns out ok and the antibiotics take care of the infection. Good thing Logan alerted you to the problem!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> I hope everything turns out ok and the antibiotics take care of the infection. Good thing Logan alerted you to the problem!


Yes! He’s very aware it’s there.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don’t look if you are easily grossed out.

Abby’s bump burst last night. It was mostly blood and slightly smelly. Not bad. It looks like this now. I have a call into the vet and sent this photo. 

Perhaps a good sign it burst.

I have to keep Logan away from that for sure. She's in her crate at the moment. I gave her treats.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Could it have been an abscess? Hope all is well.
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The doctor said it was a sebaceous cyst that ruptured. He stitched it and gave her a shot of antibiotics. Recheck in two weeks, but she's fine. 

Thank y'all!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> The doctor said it was a sebaceous cyst that ruptured. He stitched it and gave her a shot of antibiotics. Recheck in two weeks, but she's fine.
> 
> Thank y'all!


So happy to hear this news!
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> So happy to hear this news!
> Jules


Thank you, Jules! I kept thinking Abby sure was perky if it was anything serious. She wasn't missing a beat once he put her on antibiotics. I'm going to pick her up shortly. Logan does not like it when Abby is missing. He gets mopey. They have such fun playing. I'm a poor substitute for his sister. lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's good news. Will you have to invent some new kind of cone to keep Logan from licking Abby?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> That's good news. Will you have to invent some new kind of cone to keep Logan from licking Abby?


I was spraying her with bitter apple spray and that was helping greatly. I'm not sure what to do now. She has a coat, but I imagine it needs air to heal. I told the vet Logan would try to lick it and he said, "I have no illusions these stitches will stay in place." I'd best push him for a better response.  

I used to have a surgical suit for Luke. Maybe I could order one for Abby to wear during the day. She sleeps in a crate at night.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I found an old mesh football jersey of Luke's from when he was younger. It's a South Carolina Gamecock jersey and even has Luke's name on it. Awww. It's smaller so I think I can tie it in a knot and fashion it as a breathable shirt for Abby until her Suitical suit comes in. She definitely needs one now that I see the sewn up area on her back. It's only about the size of a nickel total, but I sure don't want Logan messing with it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great to hear, hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you. She's had a day, but here she is rocking her jersey. She needs a grooming, but it will be a while now. I'll brush her ears out good tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Abby's so cute!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Such a sweet girl! I'm glad to hear she's better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Glad to hear everything is ok! I've always thought CKC dogs are adorable.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought I'd let y'all know Abby's owie has healed. The vet wants me to schedule a teeth cleaning and said he would excise the area where her bump was so another place doesn't form. 

I have not yet because I HATE teeth cleanings. I brush their teeth every single night and put a gel on them a couple of times a week. Abby is five and a half and hers are starting to show some tartar. Abby snores like a man and, even though her muzzle isn't as smooshed as a lot of Cavaliers, her muzzle is flatter. It terrifies me for any dog (Luke had his done once in nine years), but extra for Abby's breed.

The vet's reasoning is Cavs are so prone to MVD/heart issues, she should get it done. They nearly all have it by the time they are ten.

Just thinking out loud...


----------

